# Would Digest-eeze Beefhide be OK?



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

I know there are so many opinions about Rawhide and I know we should not buy rawhide made in China. However, our 2 love to chew, and it had been suggested that the Digest-eeze brand is not made in China. They claim it is made in a food safety facility... whatever that means. 
So, is anyone using these?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would never use rawhide of any kind w/my two---they get bored w/churpie chews but I think they are the safest. I give antlers but the pups do not like them much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to take Sissy to emergency vet 2 weeks ago when she choked on a piece of chicken jerky. I do not give rawhide and now no more jerky.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

No rawhide of any kind is OK for dogs IMHO.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We would never give ours rawhide. Used a potato based treat for awhile. Now only regular treats fruitables and greeies.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you ALL:
Our Snowball broke a tooth on an antler. He loves to chew and our Tinkerbell will gain a lot of weight using some of the treats that are sold.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you tried baby carrots? Mine love to chew those.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Have you tried baby carrots? Mine love to chew those.


Yes, they both get carrots every day, and they love them. Again, I think they can put on weight with them. Also, it is the chewing they want and carrots last 30 seconds.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree, no rawhides (or rope toys or ....) these little ones choke so easily.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely no to raw hide. Here's an alternative you can look in to:

https://www.earthanimal.com/c/for-dogs/dog-treats/no-hide-dog-chews/#readmorelink

I've heard good things about these and have tried them a couple of times with my dogs. Curious to see if anyone else has tried them and what they think.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly loves bully sticks. I get them from bestbullysticks.com. They are made in the USA. They keep her busy chewing and she only gets small pieces off at a time. I order the 18" (it is funny to watch her with them) and I take them away at about 3 inches so she doesn't swallow a large piece.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, ours like Bullysticks as well and we do take them away before they swallow them whole.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PDX97229 said:


> Yes, ours like Bullysticks as well and we do take them away before they swallow them whole.


You do know, don't you that bully sticks & rawhides are NOT the same?:wub::wub:


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> You do know, don't you that bully sticks & rawhides are NOT the same?:wub::wub:


Yup...and I do hate the smell of bully sticks. :wub:


----------

